# État de la batterie AirPods 2 sur Apple Watch



## DoonieFromStars (7 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour les forumeuses, forumeurs et forumeurs(euse). 

Je suis en possession d’AirPods (a1523 soft 6.8.8) et d’AirPods 2 (A2031 et soft 4a400) 

Lorsque les Pods 2 sont connectés à mon téléphone je n’arrive pas à voir l’état de la batterie sur mes Apple Watch (série 3 et série 7) (dans le centre de contrôle en cliquant sur le niveau de batterie des Watch) dés lors que je repasse sur les AirPods premier cela apparaît. 

J’ai déjà déjumelé mes
Pods 2 de mon appareil et les ai aussi supprimés de mon compte Apple ID afin de refaire un appairage mais rien n’y fait.
Quelqu’une, quelqu’un, quelqu’un(e) a déjà eu le souci?
D’avance merci 
Bonne fêtes de fin d’année.

Doonie.


----------



## maxou56 (8 Décembre 2021)

DoonieFromStars a dit:


> Quelqu’une, quelqu’un, quelqu’un(e) a déjà eu le souci?


Bonsoir,
Je ne crois pas que ça soit possible sur Apple Watch (sauf connecté directement sur la Watch, c'est pareil sur apple TV). Par contre ça fonctionne sur Mac, et iPad.


----------



## DoonieFromStars (8 Décembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je ne crois pas que ça soit possible sur Apple Watch (sauf connecté directement sur la Watch, c'est pareil sur apple TV). Par contre ça fonctionne sur Mac, et iPad.


Hello. Si si. C’est possible photo faite à l’instant avec le AirPods premier du nom.


----------



## maxou56 (8 Décembre 2021)

DoonieFromStars a dit:


> C’est possible photo faite à l’instant avec le AirPods premier du nom.


Les AirPods connectés à l'Apple Watch? Si oui c'est normal (voir mon message).
Mais chez moi si mon AirPod Max, Powerbeats sont connectés sur mon iPhone, Mac, iPad ou Apple TV le niveau de la batterie ne s'affiche pas sur la Watch (mais par conte il s'affiche sur les autres appareils, Mac, iPhone, iPad)
Mais si il sont connectés à l'Apple Watch, j'ai bien le niveau de batterie.


----------



## DoonieFromStars (8 Décembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Les AirPods connectés à l'Apple Watch? Si oui c'est normal (voir mon message).
> Mais chez moi si mon AirPod Max, Powerbeats sont connectés sur mon iPhone, Mac, iPad ou Apple TV le niveau de la batterie ne s'affiche pas sur la Watch (mais par conte il s'affiche sur les autres appareils, Mac, iPhone, iPad)
> Mais si il sont connectés à l'Apple Watch, j'ai bien le niveau de batterie.


AirPods 1 connecter uniquement à l’iPhone.


----------



## DoonieFromStars (8 Décembre 2021)

Et voici les screen avec les AirPods 2. Meme conditions


----------



## maxou56 (8 Décembre 2021)

DoonieFromStars a dit:


> Et voici les screen avec les AirPods 2.


C’est comme ça aussi pour moi.
Il y a peut être une différence de comportement entre la puce W1 des airpods 1 et H1 des AirPods 2, pro, max…?

Edit: ça semblait être le cas, avec un casque Beats qui la puce W1, j'ai le même comportement que tes AirPods 1. Et avec la AirPods max (puce H1 et firmware 4A400), j'ai le même comportement que tes AirPods 2. Mais avec les Powerbeats (puce H1 et firmware 4A394) maintenant il s'affiche alors que ce n'était pas le cas avant . (Apple Watch 6 et WatchOS 8.1, et iOS 15.1)

A noter que le firmware est actuellement en version 4A402, donc on est pas à jour et moi pour un appareil c'est 4A394 , ce qui explique peut être la différence de comportement?








						AirPods : comment forcer une mise à jour firmware
					

De temps à autre Apple met à jour le micrologiciel de ses AirPods, AirPods Pro et AirPods Max et à chaque fois c'est la même ritournelle. Il n'y a aucune communication sur l'apport de ces révisions ni moyen simple d'offert à l'utilisateur pour qu'il provoque lui-même cette installation. Il n'y a...




					www.watchgeneration.fr
				





> Au jour de la rédaction de cet article, les AirPods 1 en sont au firmware 6.8.8 d'avril 2021. Les AirPods 2, Pro et Max ont le 4A402 de novembre 2021 et les AirPods 3 le 4B66 (ce nouveau modèle est sorti avec le firmware 4B52 puis un correctif du 25 octobre l'a amené à 4B61).


----------



## DoonieFromStars (8 Décembre 2021)

Merci pour tes explication. Oui sûrement une différence entre les puces. C’est rageant. Ce soir je vais essayé de forcer la maj comme indiqué on ne sais jamais.
Apple pourrait faire plus facile quand même.


----------



## DoonieFromStars (8 Décembre 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> C’est comme ça aussi pour moi.
> Il y a peut être une différence de comportement entre la puce W1 des airpods 1 et H1 des AirPods 2, pro, max…?
> 
> Edit: ça semblait être le cas, avec un casque Beats qui la puce W1, j'ai le même comportement que tes AirPods 1. Et avec la AirPods max (puce H1 et firmware 4A400), j'ai le même comportement que tes AirPods 2. Mais avec les Powerbeats (puce H1 et firmware 4A394) maintenant il s'affiche alors que ce n'était pas le cas avant . (Apple Watch 6 et WatchOS 8.1, et iOS 15.1)
> ...


It’s a kind of magic!!!


----------



## DoonieFromStars (8 Décembre 2021)

Je n’ai rien fait pas eu le temps ce matin. C’est apparu


----------



## DoonieFromStars (8 Décembre 2021)

C’était trop beau. 

J’ai mis une vidéo sur l’iPad (Netflix) puis je suis revenu sur le pod cast. Et ça a disparu.


----------

